# Albino Tarantula?



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of or seen an albino tarantula? Do they even exist?


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

Google Image Result for http://iloapp.boloevschall.com/blog/blog%3FShowFile%26image%3D1285014973.jpg
i wasnt sure myself but here you go


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

Erm, no. 

That picture isn't of a 'tarantula' at all. It's a true spider. Hard to tell what sp due to the size of the picture. Looks similar to a Thelcticopis, but less orange... ?


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

There are albino snails, albino millipedes, albino crabs, etc. so why not tarantulas?:hmm:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I bred some H incei 'gold' last year and I was told that they were amelanistic which is albino in some peoples eyes.
Check on the T-store for a post by Michael Scheller about H incei 'gold'.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a Albino Tarantula its called Casper


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

are you being serious?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh for sure I am.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Heres one of the H incei 'gold' that i bred last year










 THIS is worth a read. ( a few posts deviate into talking about pokies though)


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

Thats quite intresting, but what i mean is are there any white/close to white T's? Those still have some colour.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

heteroscodra maculata? :/


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

I mean like this (New "Albino" Spider Found in Australia) but completely white...and a tarantula?


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

yea i know what your saying - if there was an easy answer you would have had it by now - to my knowledge there are no sheet white tarantulas - trues is a different story as theres lots... on ts i couldn't even start - have a look at the baboons.. there might be an all white iridopelma sp... but its just you and google now :lol2:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

... google found this: Google Image Result for http://gallery.tarantulas.us/gallery/d/31345-8/DSCF0468+_Large_.JPG


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

another example of a case quite similar to the ince gold can be found here
http://www.the-t-store.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=8107&hl=selenocosmia
I know that light forms of this were mated and produced a fertile eggsac that contained 100% light forms.

also cases of white c schioedtei have been reported/documented but in all cases so far that I know off none have gone on to survive passed the first spiderling stage.
examples of these can be found here The Tarantula Store -> can i join the "guess the spider" game?

Maybe not true albinos but I think as close as you can get maybe?


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Id suppose it would have to be possible as the appearance of an albino
Offspring is possible within any species however Iv mever heard of or seen an albino tarantula. 
Regards
JB Owens


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> another example of a case quite similar to the ince gold can be found here
> The Tarantula Store -> Selenocosmia peerboomi
> I know that light forms of this were mated and produced a fertile eggsac that contained 100% light forms.
> 
> ...





jb92 said:


> Id suppose it would have to be possible as the appearance of an albino
> Offspring is possible within any species however Iv mever heard of or seen an albino tarantula.
> Regards
> JB Owens



Thanks for the help


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Peter, that's pretty interesting. I didn't realise that the gold form of that is actually amelanistic. 
I just thought it was like a locale that's changed


----------

